# ways to use polenta



## sushiguy (Apr 12, 2007)

so i was thinking of different ideas, and polenta came up, i dont have very much experience with polenta, but the idea was to take very small scoops of it and quickly deep fry it crispy and use it in various ways, does anyone have any idea how that might turn out, or if it would even work? kinof thinking as a garnish or a cruton.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

A very traditional way to use up leftover polenta is to fry it. Once it's cold, you can slice it up and fry the pieces. They're good as is, or with cheese. 

Another dish you can make (not with leftover polenta) is polenta impasticciata. make a sauce by first cooking italian sausages till browned. Remove, and add garlic and onion to the pan, slowly sautee till tender, (you can deglaze with wine at this point, but not necessary) add tomatoes (canned) and cook, scraping down. Add sausages. Cook about 20 minutes. 
Layer polenta, slices of mozzarella or other cheese (fontina for instance - it depends on the region), grated parmigiano, some slices of sausages, and some sauce, in a deep oven dish (like a souffle dish) making two or three layers. On top layer, put polenta, pieces of butter and parmigiano. Bake till bubbly and top is beginning to brown slightly.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I like all of siduri's ideas. So, what else is new?

Google "grits + leftover" and you'll come up with an infinite number of variations. 

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i've subbed polenta for lasagne noodles which was good layered with roasted eggplant, sauce and ricotta..i use polenta as crostini, topping them with basil pesto, s.d toms and piine nuts, or olive tapenade. cut them in triangles and deep fry them as a side. when i make polenta i generally put something in it like sun dried toms or rosemary or walnuts or something!..plus lots of cheese..been wanting to try using it in desserts, maybe start with something simple, like crusts..maybe a sweet polenta could be a base for a pear tart or clafouti..will have to work on that! oh , also, they make great croutons for a nice soup garnish...
joey


----------

